# Sanitizing the oak chips?



## kk1224kelley (Feb 1, 2013)

Questions questions questions. Thank you guys for all your help. 
I want to oak my wine but do I need to sanitize the oak chips or can I just throw'em in?


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 1, 2013)

Get ready, because you're going to get enough answers to your question you'll still have to make your own decision. I personally throw them in as they are. No rinse/No soak


----------



## pjd (Feb 1, 2013)

I agree with Dan, Throw them in then taste starting 2 weeks after.


----------



## REDBOATNY (Feb 1, 2013)

I was taught to boil them first, so that is what i do.


----------



## DoctorCAD (Feb 1, 2013)

Boiling seems like it would waste the oak flavor.

I just dump 'em.


----------



## REDBOATNY (Feb 1, 2013)

DoctorCAD said:


> Boiling seems like it would waste the oak flavor.
> 
> I just dump 'em.


 It doesn't, plenty of oak flavor. It seems to help saturate faster and sterilize. Also removes fine dust and whatever else may be on the wood. 
These may be made from old pallets for all we know


----------



## Boatboy24 (Feb 1, 2013)

I use cubes and just throw 'em in.


----------



## ColdClimateWines (Feb 1, 2013)

Oak tannins traditionally were used to tan leather. It's acids broke down the amino acids, proteins and all the rest of the crap that was attached to a fur/skin. Oak will be host to certain fungus - mushrooms due to their ph balance. I do not believe the chemistry of oak requires sanitizing. We use oak tannin and only oak barrels. We do use sulfur that is burnt in the barrel in between soaks. Sulfur is a great antibiotic and oak sanitizer. With the amount of sulfur dioxide most kits add to wine, I do not think boiling will make a difference except to your utility bill.


----------



## REDBOATNY (Feb 1, 2013)

ColdClimateWines said:


> We do use sulfur that is burnt in the barrel in between soaks. Sulfur is a great antibiotic and oak sanitizer. QUOTE]
> 
> Exactly, or boil


----------



## botigol (Feb 1, 2013)

If it is straight out of a package that came with your wine kit I would just throw it in. The kit manufacturers take great pains to avoid problems, so the oak should be ready to go in. If from a separate package, I have given oak a quick spritz of k-meta before using.


----------



## tonyt (Feb 2, 2013)

Throw them in and fuggitaboutit.


----------



## kk1224kelley (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks for everyone's comments. I bought the chips from a wine shop and they and in a vacuum sealed bag. I am going to just throw'em in and fuggitaboutem!


----------

